# Pocket translator



## Brigada

Researched a lot of different pocket translators lately and was surprised to see very few for advanced level language. I speak German but would still find a pocket translator useful for new or technical words. Does anyone know of a good pocket translator that isn't geared towards beginners?


----------



## James3214

I thought it is mostly web apps that can be used via your iphone, blackberry,etc now. I tend to use

dict.leo.org - Deutsch-Englisches Wrterbuch

They also have an android app.


----------



## MunichAmi

Not sure what kind of technical words you're looking for, but I like the iPhone app: Collins Pro German-English Translation Dictionary. It costs about $25 but is worth it, because you don't need an Internet or cellular connection.


----------



## billyredbull

Brigada said:


> Researched a lot of different pocket translators lately and was surprised to see very few for advanced level language. I speak German but would still find a pocket translator useful for new or technical words. Does anyone know of a good pocket translator that isn't geared towards beginners?


Ectaco do a good translator, just google ectaco itravel.


----------



## Brigada

billyredbull said:


> Ectaco do a good translator, just google ectaco itravel.


Thanks for the info. They appear to get horrible reviews online? Do you have one or have you used one? Thanks for the advice.


----------

